# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Cartera multiefectos Dani Daortiz Juan Escolano

## The Black Prince

Bién, según se me comento hacia un tiempo valia mucho la pena y quedaban pocas, como yo soy un obseso con eso de quedarme sin tal libro o tal cosa que luego todo el mundo dice que es la ostia(lease ascanio vol 1) hice el esfuerzo y la compré.Me ha llegado con un dvd explicativo que he visto, todavía no la he probado en público y lo que voy a comentar es puramente del producto y los juegos del dvd sin ir más allá(que se puede y muchisimo).

Lo diré claramente....

OMFG
(Ohhh my fucking god)

Absolutamente impresionante, lo cierto es que no puedo comparar más allá de las reviews que he leido en algún que otro lugar versus otras carteras, pero es una herramienta que da para hacer una sesión de magia de cerca sobrada y además muy muy espectacular.Pero analizaré paso a paso:

método clásico:Lo nombro muchas veces quien sepa algo del tema ya sabrá a que me refiero.


La manufactura:Muy buena de piel, bonita y pese a que al principio me pareció muy grande comparada con mi cartera anterior el tamaño es ideal.Por dentro tiene lo básico que tiene una cartera porta DNI, compartimento de monedas etc...Los dos pequeños fallos que le veo son, primero el monederillo exterior, que creo que es demasiado pequeño y apretado para darle uso, quizás si fuera algo más holgado estaría mejor y por otro lado en la bisagra por la parte interior normalmente las carteras tienen una especie de compartimento que está detrás de todo por los dos llados, entiendo que por uno de los lados no se haga por motivos obvios, pero no por el otro lado.Son defectos menores, pero almenos a mi me gustaría usarla como cartera normal y les doy cierta importancia.

Dificultad:Pese a que a mi me gusta más el método clásico, el método fácil que da es muy bueno y cualquier persona con habilidad casi 0 podría hacerlo perfectamente.

DvD:

Los juegos:
No me pondré a describir los juegos, pero solo diré que todos son juegazos y realmente vale la pena saberlos hacer todos porque realmente no tienen desperdicio ninguno.He de destacar el del señor Talman que es absolutamente genial felicidades maestro porque realmente te has lucido(para variar...^_^).Aproximadamente vienen unos 6 juegos explicados y luego hay la rota y recompuesta que no se bién bién porque da la sensación de que al final sacaron la explicación pero en el apartado de gimmicks la medio explica y te dice que luego lo explicará en la sección correspondiente pero no lo hace, se hecha en falta porque aunque lo deduces siempre se agradecen las explicaciones del autor y más si son de Dani.

Nivel didactico:Muy bueno, es Dani que más decir. Los juegos que explica se basan en técnicas muy sencillas(controles mayormente, y el forzaje que quieras)  obviando el método clásico para realizar el efecto general, lo más complejo que se expone es un enfile en condiciones bastante favorables.Además por si Dani no explicara con suficiente claridad, hay otro chico que le mete caña haciendole preguntas en las explicaciones.

Conclusiones finales:Cuando ves por primera vez el Dvd es como ver la luz, y dices dios mio esto no es una cartera es una navaja suiza, ahora mismo solo pienso en ideas para usarla.

Muy muy muy muy recomendable,

----------


## MagicCastúo

Me podrías decir donde la has comprado, por cuanto y el tamaño que tiene? Quiero comprarme una para uso diario que entre perfectamente en el bolsillo trasero de un pantalón. Gracias.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Me podrías decir donde la has comprado, por cuanto y el tamaño que tiene? Quiero comprarme una para uso diario que entre perfectamente en el bolsillo trasero de un pantalón. Gracias.


No te puedo decir donde la compré por normas del foro, el tamaño a mi me cabe perfectamente en el bolsillo trasero del pantalón.

Un saludo,

----------


## shark

suscribo lo dicho por el principe nejro punto por punto, compra muy recomendable

----------


## Jesus el mago

Estoy con The Black Prince, la cartera es una maravilla, es genial  y el cd no tiene desperdicio.

Perooo.....  me permito una  critica en la cartera de Dani, que me decepciono bastante, el plástico transparente que sujeta las tarjetas es malisimo, en la primera practica se me rompió el plástico del compartimiento interior   y al  acabo de unos pocos días se rompió el del frente, se rompe a trozos pequeños  como si el plástico estuviera caducado.

La cartera me encanto desde el primer día  y la cuidaba como si fuera un hijo, al final la sigo usando pero solo el día que quiero hacer un efecto ya que  cada día se cae un trozo más y es una pena, mi esposa me dice que vaya compra que he hecho, que debería haberla devuelto, quizás tenia razón pero como hacia ya un mes que la tenia, temía que no me lo cambiaran y entonces me hubiera tocado pagar los portes de ida y vuelta.

Usándola solo en las ocasiones que pueda usarla, creo que durara algo mas, pero es una lastima ya que la quería para uso continuo, cuando se termine de romper  no se si comprarme la misma, por si las moscas.


En fin, una pena.

----------


## popt

Deberías haberla devuelto.  En otros sitio leí de una persona que había tenido problemas parecidos y le enviaron otra sin coste alguno, son gente muy simpática.

----------


## Jesus el mago

Tienes razón, pero ahora después de 3 o 4 meses que lo tengo... pues va ser que no lo cambiarían.

Gracias de todas formas.

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Yo ya la tengo pedida a Juan Escolano. Creo que es una cartera que reúne todos los requisitos para poder hacer efectos fortísimos y como dicen por ahí, no sólo la carta en la cartera sino muchos más...

----------


## RobertoG

Es cojonuda. Y la calidad excelente. Quizás tuviste mala suerte y te salio defectuosa. Si la hubieras devuelto, no dudes que te a habrían cambiado. Son gente muy seria.

Un abrazo

----------


## magomigue

hace dos dias estuve en la tienda e escolano y el mismo me recomendaba que quien se la comprara lo que tenia que hacer era utilizarla para que se ablandara un poco la entrada por el monederito y fuera mas manejable. 

un saludo

----------


## elhombresinatributos

Se agradecería MP con instrucciones para conseguir este artefacto. No se dónde está la tienda de Juan Escolano pero me imagino que sea donde sea venderá por correo, ¿no?

Gracias.

----------


## Patito

Está agotada. Dani me comentó que no van a volver a fabricarla. Por contra, lo que sí que van a sacar nueva es la cartera mejorada, y parece ser que, como dice Black Prince, la antigua era para decir OMFG, la nueva será OMRCFGYTLS (Oh My ReContraFucking God Y Todos Los Santos). Por lo que sé, la nueva es más pequeña y tiene un par de cosillas más que la harán más útil.
Además van a sacar un DVD con explicaciones de la cartera.

Supongo que cuando esté a la venta, Mariano os lo hará saber...

Un saludo!

----------


## magomigue

si esta disponible en la tienda de juan escolano, yo las estuve viendo el viernes. El que quiera la direccion que me envie un mp.

un saludo

----------


## Patito

> si esta disponible en la tienda de juan escolano, yo las estuve viendo el viernes. El que quiera la direccion que me envie un mp.
> 
> un saludo


Serán las que quedan. Lo digo porque el mismo Dani DaOrtiz me lo comentó cuando estuve a punto de estrangularlo por no haber traido ninguna cartera a la conferencia.
Seguramente habrá en stock por ahí, pero lo que digo: va a haber un modelo nuevo dentro de poco...

Un saludo!!!

----------


## cuenk

Ayer me llegó la nueva cartera multiefecto, sin duda una maravilla. Buenos acabados, buen material, y miles de posibilidades. Incluye un dvd bastante completo con juegos, explicaciones sobre su uso y sobre la fabricación de gimmicks para coseguir nuevos efectos. La cantidad de ideas que se pueden sacar es brutal a parte de las muchas que Dani te da.

----------


## daortiz

Gracias por tus comentarios Black Prince, y al resto.

La verad es que la cartera me ha dado muchos mareos de cabeza hasta que se publicara. Algunos fallitos en la primera edición que por mucho trabajo, ya están solventados en esta ultima edición. gracias  desde aquí a Escolano por aportar sus contactos para la posible realización de la misma.

hemos tenido que eliminar aún la idea de que la nueva cartera lleve incorporado el sistema himbert, como algunas otras cosas que no acaban de cuadrarnos. Quizás en un futuro. La que se está vendiendo ahora mismo que salió hace apenas dos semanas, es la versión de siempre, con algunas mejoras en cuanto a las anteriores. Pero mejoras en la ocnstrucción y no en el diseño.

Como exclusiva (si se le puede llamar así), deciros que en breve saldrá una carterita que dotará a la multiefecto de CANGURO, además saldrá un segundo DVD con nuevas ideas y juegos, realizados por otros magos de todo el mundo. 

Bueno, que me alegro muchísimo que tanto trabajo de sus frutos.

Un consejo que yo doy es que, aunque se pueda usar como cartera normal, como cualquier cartera "normal", se deteriora antes y reconozco que no vale tan barata como para estar comprando carteritas cada 2x3. Aunque áún así duran mucho tiempo gracias a su excelente calidad, ya que tiene el sello Ubriqueño, de los mejores profesionales de la Piel.

Gracias a todo!

Dani

----------


## Jesus el mago

Hola Dani:


Antes de nada decirte que es para mi una alegría saber que estas por el foro leyendo nuestros comentarios y después agradecer a Escolano por conseguir que justo el día antes de reyes  me llegara la SEGUNDA cartera multiefectos.. bueno las que mas se  lo  van a agradecer son mi hija y mi esposa que me regalaron la multiefectos junto con el primer tomo de ascanio...jejejej... estoooo bueno  que me voy por las ramas.

Solo quería hacer un comentario con la multiefectos, antes de nada esta cartera es una maravilla (por eso lhe pedido otra, para reyes),  y aunque he criticado la calidad de los plásticos que se rompieron el mismo día que la compre, los efectos que se pueden hacer con ella son fantásticos ,  efectivamente la versión que he recibido mejora con creces la anterior la nueva  cartera que he recibido  estos reyes esta mejorada en la calidad de la piel y   sobre todo se agradece el monedero forrado que evita que se enganche las cartas, en cuanto a los plásticos... pueees no me atrevo a usarla a diario ... ojo no digo que sean igual a la primera versión, mas que nada, queee me da miedo y es una lastima que por usarla a diario se me rompa esta tambien, por que lo  mas natural de hacer magia de cerca con ella, seria que la gente cercana la reconociera como la que uso siempre.

Aunque no la recomendáis para uso diario, os diré que solo los plásticos transparentes te impiden el  al uso diario ya que la calidad de la cartera en general te permiten un uso frecuente.


Solo ha sido un comentario sobre esta maravilla de cartera..

Recibe un  cordial saludo.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Gracias por tus comentarios Black Prince, y al resto.
> 
> La verad es que la cartera me ha dado muchos mareos de cabeza hasta que se publicara. Algunos fallitos en la primera edición que por mucho trabajo, ya están solventados en esta ultima edición. gracias  desde aquí a Escolano por aportar sus contactos para la posible realización de la misma.
> 
> hemos tenido que eliminar aún la idea de que la nueva cartera lleve incorporado el sistema himbert, como algunas otras cosas que no acaban de cuadrarnos. Quizás en un futuro. La que se está vendiendo ahora mismo que salió hace apenas dos semanas, es la versión de siempre, con algunas mejoras en cuanto a las anteriores. Pero mejoras en la ocnstrucción y no en el diseño.
> 
> Como exclusiva (si se le puede llamar así), deciros que en breve saldrá una carterita que dotará a la multiefecto de CANGURO, además saldrá un segundo DVD con nuevas ideas y juegos, realizados por otros magos de todo el mundo. 
> 
> Bueno, que me alegro muchísimo que tanto trabajo de sus frutos.
> ...


Nada Dani gracias a ti por tu atención en el asunto MRW  :Wink1:

----------


## Franmanzaneda

No sé si os habrá pasado a vosotros, pero a mí me cuesta que entre la carta por la abertura del monedero para que luego aparezca dentro. La posición de la cartera en el bolsillo trasero del pantalón es la correcta, pero la abertura es muy justita y por eso me cuesta un poco. Aun así no es nada que no se pueda solucionar con un poco de práctica.
De todas formas, ¿alguien tiene alguna solución al respecto?...

Gracias de antemano.

Un saludo Dani. Nos vemos en Almussafes.

----------


## daortiz

Inserta el dedo índice en la ranura para abrirla, y despues la carta. Verás que facil.

Avísame en almusafes y hablamos un poco de la cartera.

Un abrazo.

Dany

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Thanks Dani!

Y el manolito? va también o no?

----------


## tally

¿Sabéis si de puede conseguir ya en alguna parte esta cartera mejorada?

Estoy muy interesado en ella.

----------


## Zen

> ¿Sabéis si de puede conseguir ya en alguna parte esta cartera mejorada?
> 
> Estoy muy interesado en ella.


Visita la web de Dany, si hay algo nuevo alli estará. Creo que no la puedo nombrar por normas del foro.
Saludos

----------


## tally

> Iniciado por tally
> 
> ¿Sabéis si de puede conseguir ya en alguna parte esta cartera mejorada?
> 
> Estoy muy interesado en ella.
> 
> 
> Visita la web de Dany, si hay algo nuevo alli estará. Creo que no la puedo nombrar por normas del foro.
> Saludos


Gracias!!

Al final he conseguido visitar la web de Escolano, no había dado con ella antes porque por alguna razón no funciona en mi firefox. Me pondré en contacto con ellos para informarme.

----------


## carlo mago

Buenas, soy nuevo en este foro pero no tanto en la magia (ver mi post de presentacion si interesa) y llevo un ratillo buscando esta famosa cartera de la que todo el mundo habla. Alguien me podria enviar un mp diciendome donde conseguir la nueva?
Muchisimas gracias

----------


## willy13

yo tambien estoy interesado si me podeis decir donde encontrarla

----------


## mabril

Buenas compañeros! Se sabe algo de esta cartera? Se ha hecho ya el nuevo modelo mejorado?

Alguien me puede mandar un mp con instrucciones de dónde y cómo comprarla? Gracias!

----------


## Misko

pregunta directa....se puede hacer un juego de carta a la cartera en condiciones impactante y limpio? porque hay tantas carteras que al final acabo con dudas y no compro ninguna

----------


## franlopez

hola a todos,

yo la tengo desde hace un año; la he usado como cartera de diario y lo únnico que se ha roto es un plastiquito. la utilizo en ocasiones contadas y si la ocasión lo requiere y el resultado es OMFG!!!! JJEJEJE

En cuanto a la carta rota y recompuesta, es cierto que no lo explica, pero lo puedes encontrar en cementerio de cartas.

Ciao!!!

----------


## magic hugo

Daortiz, ¡una caña! la conferencia que nos dió en el CIG de Gandia.

----------

